# Logitech C922 schlechte Auflösung



## XaverTV (5. Januar 2020)

*Logitech C922 schlechte Auflösung*

Hallo , ich habe mit denn Webcams in letzter Zeit nur Probleme , ich habe mir vor 3 Monaten die C920 gekauft die Webcam hat nur schlechtes Bild wiedergegeben . 

Es gehen leichte wellen durch das Bild und es sieht so unscharf aus überall kleine Punkte , damit kann ich kein Youtube Video Aufnehmen .
Deshalb habe ich die Webcam zurückgeschickt , und habe mir das neuere Modell C922 jetzt geholt und was war wieder das Bild ist wieder unscharf wieder das gleiche . Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht woran das liegt .

Habe die Webcam Treiber neu Installiert habe es auch mit denn Windows alternativen Treibern probiert nicht´s zu machen .
Man sagt doch das ist einer der besten Webcams , aber bei mir läuft es überhaupt nicht . Habe sogar das Betriebssystem neu Installiert .

Habt ihr vielleicht einen Rat .


Meine Webcam C922 Pro Stream Webcam 

Meine Hardware 
Vega 56 Pulse 
Monitor LG 29UM69G-B 73,66 cm
CPU Ryzen 1200

Windows Version 
Windows 10 Pro 1909


----------



## Finallin (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Logitech C922 schlechte Auflösung*

Ich würde es mal mit mehr Licht / bessere Ausleuchtung versuchen.


----------



## XaverTV (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Logitech C922 schlechte Auflösung*

Habe ich probiert , aber hilft nicht


----------



## warawarawiiu (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Logitech C922 schlechte Auflösung*

Habe die c922 die macht bei mir ein wesentlich besseres Bild.
So wie auf deinem Bild sieht es nur aus wenn zu wenig Licht im Raum ist.
Du brauchst viel Licht. Tageshell am besten.

Wenn du wirklich gute Videos und Bilder haben willst, braucht’s sowieso eine echte Kamera.

Ich verwende die c922 nur für Mixed Reality Aufnahmen.
Für richtige Videoaufnahmen sollte es eine echte cam sein - bspw. Setzt ich auf eine Sony Alpha 6300 dafür.


----------

